# yokahoma geolander A/T's



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

Has any one used theas tires on the sand if so how do they preform.

I just bout a 91 chevy silverado z71 that has them on it they are 33"x12.5. 
pics of the truck tommoro.

thanks,chris


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

as with all tires... air down and they'll work just fine.


----------

